# Sithl Chainsaw



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I was wondering if any one has used the bigger stihl saws. Like the 440, 660, and MS 880.
I have watched idiots on youyube playing around with these saw like they were a joke.
Are they hard to use. i know there dangerous but do they have alot of kickback. 
Are they hard to control.


----------



## busterswoodshop (Mar 5, 2012)

I have worn out several Stihl chainsaws . I have several of the larger Stihl chainsaws ( MS460 , MS660 ). They are no more dangerous than the little ones if you use them properly. 
They are much heavier and more powerful but that is about it ( besides the price ). 
As far as kick back , if you use them properly and with your safety in mind kickback should not be a problem.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I just got my MS 260 PRO back from the shop and for the 8 years I've had it, its been a beast as long as I take care of it. Its not quite what you're talking about but its what I've got. 

I like it quite a bit and it works well when maintained. In a previous lifetime, my company used quite a few of them for brush clearing on construction projects and the like and they have always been dependable tools and worth servicing and repairing.


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

I just purchase a used but seemingly brand new ms660 with some aftermarket add-ons and comes w a 32" bar. I plan to go bigger with the bar and use it in conjunction with an Alaskan mill. I paid around $1k for the setup. I would have liked it's bigger brother, the ms880 but couldn't justify dropping an extra thousand bucks when the ms660 will likely do what I need. The biggest saw I've used (last week) for felling some big Russian Olive trees was an ms441 and the saw was definitely powerful but didn't feel any less in control than when I have used smaller saws. Sometimes it's easy to forgot that a small saw can turn on you just as quickly (or quicker) than a big saw. I definitely give big saws the respect they deserve and have yet to experience any kickback or similar "scares." I hope to have a long, healthy relationship w my 660 but will always use caution (and ppe) when operating the saw.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I love my big saw and prefer it 99% of the time when I need a saw. I also own a small saw for cutting specialty knotches. The larger saws are heavy and bulky BUT I use their wieght to my advantage and let the the saw do the work. The big saws cut so much easier and quicker if kept properly maintained. 

ALWAYS...ALWAYS!!!! WEAR appropriate protective gear no matter which size toy you choose to use. YES they're toys to me that I treat with the ULTIMATE respect.

Have a Blessed day.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I would venture a guess that more people get hurt with the small saws then large ones. People tend to respect/fear their size-weight-and power. The little ones are light-easy to get into positions they should not be in, swing around and all around disregard the fact that both large and small chains cut flesh at about the same rate. As Tim above says- Wear PPE.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Big Joe, I have an older ( mid 1990's) 066 that I have had for about 5 yrs now and as everyone has said its only real downfall is the weight but as Tim said use that to your advantage and let it do the work-most of the time I actually feel safer with it because I know it is a beast. The only issue I have with mine is my 066 came "WITHOUT" the decompression valve-one of only a few to be made without it and the head is not ported for one. Starting it as a regular chainsaw is no problem as I "drop" start it BUT when I put the 36 inch bar on and the alaskan mill attachment it is tremendously heavy and awkward and I start it from the ground and the pull back of the cord has blackened my thumb multiple times as the compression is great enough to yank the cord completely out of my hand while my short fingers firmly grasp it and when that handle smacks my thumb I know it lol. Thus, if you get one especially for milling by all means make sure it has the decompression valve.


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

I currently use 3 different saws. A Stihl 192t, a Husqvarna 262xp, and a Stihl 880. Agree with the other posts - the 192t is the most dangerous because it is so small and light. I use the 880 mostly on my slabbing and carriage mill, but do use it occasionally for taking down big trees. It is a fantastic saw!


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I have owned an MS660 for a few years now and totally conur with all of the answers given. I run mine on an Alaskan mill with a 36" bar. I will say that a cut at maximum capacity will work that saw pretty good. I just bought another MS660 and I run two powerheads on that 36" bar. BIG difference. Totally glad I did that. 

I agree with Tim. A big saw like that will work 99% of what you will ever do. Yeah a little heavier but C'mon if it's too heavy you probably shouldn't be messing with chainsaws anyway. LOL. Just kidding. I find the need for my small saw when trimming little stuff and whatnot. You will not be disappointed with one of these beasties.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I regularly run an ms460 for the majority of work I do, and have an 084 for the really big stuff. I keep an 029 in the truck or close to the mill for those unexpected moments, and I have an ms170 for yard work. I have others that get used for back-ups. The saws that get used most often are the 460 & 170. I wouldn't think any are more or less dangerous than the others. Sharp chain will remove limbs regardless of power.


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

I really want to put a canon 42" superbar on my ms660 with a 3/8 pitch ripping chain for Alaskan saw milling. I don't plan to run it at full capacity as most of what I mill is in the 20-32 inch range. Am I making a big mistake by loading the saw up with a bar that big? It's also got a dual port exhaust on it so it draws a little extra power. The chain I'm going to run is a .050" ripping chain from granberg. Thanks!


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

There are guys on here that are WAY more chainsaw savvy than me but here's my $.02. I run my MS660 with a 36" bar on an Alaskan mill I frequently cut right up to that capacity. On the slightly dry oak and sycamore I cut, I feel like that's about what she can handle without seriously flogging the crap out of it. I'm not sure the extra bar and chain in and of itself would be a problem but at when you get to the large end of the trees you describe, you're gonna notice. This is why I got a second power head. Bottom line is I think you'll be OK.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I forgot to say stay as sharp as is feasible. That'll help


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

PSDkevin said:


> I forgot to say stay as sharp as is feasible. That'll help


Thank you!


----------

